# Discoveries, now that I'm older.



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Now that I'm older I've discovered:

I started out in this world with nothing and have managed to keep most of it.

I've finally got my head together and now my body is falling apart.

Funny I don't remember being absent minded.

If all is not lost then where in the heck is part of it.

It was a whole lot easier to get older than wiser.

Some days you are the top dog, other days the hydrant.

The early bird gets the worm but it's always the second mouse that gets the cheese.

Funny I don't remember being absent minded.

It's hard to make a comeback if you haven't been anywhere.

The only difference between a rut and a grave is the depth.

These days I spend a lot of time thinking about the hereafter. I go somewhere to get something and wonder what I'm "here after".

Funny I don't remember being absent minded.

Did I post this before??????

:facepalm::hysterical:ound::hysterical:[prophead]


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

Now that I'm older I've discovered that what doesn't hurt, doesn't work. And very little doesn't hurt any more!


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Micheal said:


> Did I post this before??????



Yes.....twice.....I think.....


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I feel the pain Michael.......


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

If your think 60's and 70's are fun wait till you try your 80's.


----------

